# Shopping At Montgomery Ward...



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

...in the 1970s and you might have bought this watch....LeGant was one of their brand names and the movement battery clamp is marked as Montgomery Ward but it is really an ESA 9154 Dynatron balance wheel movement.

I didn't have to go shopping for this one...it was kindly given to me by Ken (dombox). Many thanks Ken :thumbsup:.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Probably the nicest LeGant I've seen! I've been looking to add a Legant to the roster for some time but there always seems to be something else to go after.

Montgomery Ward was a large chain of department stores similar to Sears. Many used to refer to it as Monkey Wards.

Heads up on a packet of vacationers, Paul.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> ...in the 1970s and you might have bought this watch....LeGant was one of their brand names and the movement battery clamp is marked as Montgomery Ward but it is really an ESA 9154 Dynatron balance wheel movement.
> 
> I didn't have to go shopping for this one...it was kindly given to me by Ken (dombox). Many thanks Ken :thumbsup:.


I do like that early seventies look. A classic example.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Heads up on a packet of vacationers, Paul.


Thanks Bill...I'll let you know.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Is the movement similar to my Gevril's ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> Is the movement similar to my Gevril's ?


The 9150 and 9154 are nicer looking movements than the 9157 and 9158....ESA had gone a bit "cheap" on these latter two movements.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks really nice paul did you manage to free that bezel up as it was a bit tight, what was the problem with the hands?.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Looks really nice paul did you manage to free that bezel up as it was a bit tight, what was the problem with the hands?.


Sadly, the impulse jewel had broken off the balance, so although the balance was working correctly, it wasn't driving anything. I had to replace the balance.


----------

